
Visual GraphQL Tutorial for Beginners - rmatyszewski
https://app.graphqleditor.com/?category=tutorial&visibleMenu=code
======
jackdh
Would be nice if at the end of the tutorial they let you play with it abit as
opposed to just deleting it all and saying thanks for playing :/

~~~
aexol
Ctrl + c -> end tutorial -> ctrl +V . But yes you are right :)

~~~
AzzieElbab
there are plenty of graphql playgrounds on the web. This, for example
[http://try.sangria-graphql.org/](http://try.sangria-graphql.org/)

------
mu_killnine
I am doing a short 'primer' for my developer colleagues on GraphQL, this came
up just in time. Thanks for the terrific resource!

------
a_c
i think the editor is well implemented. Am interested in learning the design
consideration in making the editor itself

